# RB20DET swap



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am in the process of prepping my 240 while awaiting the arrival of my RB20. I though tI would post a diary of sorts on this forum. I'll take pics and what not to update as needed....
okay I see I cannot post pics.....so I will just update everyone


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

June 30-July 5th

Removed enigne harness and completely ripped up the interior

Dash-not too hard. I cracked ALL the vent overlays and the guage cluster trim. My dash was already cracked, so I am buying another one. Easier if lower the steering wheel. There is a write up, but of course I didn't use it....LOL

Engine harness...PITA. That sumbitch wouldn't come out. I emptied all fluids except oil. My dumb ass didn't think about catching the fuel in a gas can( had a full tank at that). Forgot that the injectors would still have fuel in them, so I had a pretty decent sized puddle under my car.
Coolant wasy easy. Unscrewed the screw under the radiator. Got a little coolant on my hands. Some of the plugs on the engien were a PITA to get off....brought out the trusty hammer and flathead screwdriver. The harness was fully unbolted, but I couldnt pull it out. So I remoived the dasboard. And when I pulled hard enough, it camne out. It took so long for just these tasks because I would only devote 30 mins a day if that. I am lazy.  The KA is pretty much ready to come out. Just unbolt it and pull. It's a funny thing when you start unbolting stuff...I have no brakes now. I was trying to move the car back some to clean the spilled fluids and after some rocking in teh front seat, it moved. Well, my Altima was right behind it and I couldnt use the foot brake. So I had to use the hand brake. It was pretty funny


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

July 11-18

Venus was kinda disorganized. My clip shipped last friday by the owner. Yet he didnt bother to put it on the books or anything. So I am calling and they offer a front clip with a stripped #3 spark plug hole. And they offer to send an extra long block. I say cool. Anyway it got figured out and by that time my clip was in Nebraska already (a day out)

July 17-It gets to North Dakota. NO ONE in this whole city has a lift gate except for two people. So we work it out. 

July 18-Guys liftgate truck is out, so he brings this HUGE fucking crane. We eventually get it in my garage with the crane and a palette mover. Engine looks sweet and LONG. I didnt get a guage cluster but it doesnt matter. I have a DOHC cluster and I can always get an aftermarket tach. I have all my gauges and electric fans on the way. As well as a boost controller and some spark plugs. All I need is tranny fluid. i am going to begin stripping the engine bay tomorrow. Unfortuantely I didnt get any extra goodies, but who cares. 1200 for a turboed motor sounds good to me.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that is awesome nx2000 you finally got your rb!!!!!! start posting pix!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you should make a site instead, everyone posting in this would get out of hand like me


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *you should make a site instead, everyone posting in this would get out of hand like me  *


Shit I started one, but that requires alot of shit. It would be easier to just type what I do as I go. I plan on doing a write up type of deal with MANY pics. I am gonna jack some batteries from work tomorrow so I can take some pics. i have ZERo AA baterries in my house that wont die the minute I put em in the camers (aka remotes, etc)


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

yea, wut he said but tell us wut it is cuz my friend wants to swap a rb20 in is fastback...


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

July 18-Against my first thoughts I decided to go out an dfuck with it. First I wanted to get the coolant and radiator out. Funny....the damn thing is on a palette so I cant just unscrew the radiator thing and drain it. I cut most of the fan shroud since I wont be using it, but the fan is so damn close and I cant get underneath the car.....So I moved on to the intake to intercooler piping. Let me tell you, this shit doesnt slide right off. LOL after about 40 minuts I managed to get just the piping over the head off..thats it. I didnt accomplish a damn thing. LOTS of oil though. and coolant. Gotta jack some nitrile gloves along with those bateries. I can see this is going to be a pain, but I WILL have that harness off tomorrow. Good thing when you get a clip , the battery is gone so that part of the hearness is undone already


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you can get a xanga site those are easy to work with i think


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

yup.. but drift's is all messed up  it'll send u to some other queer website..


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Say nx2000, what are you going to use it for: draging or drifting?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I dont know. First to get ym 240 driving again. LOL I havent though tthat far. It was going to be a street/track every other car killer but I may go to an open place and get some drfting in. I just wanna try it once or twice. We dotn have deserted curved roads to practice on, so this drifting wont be a hobby or anything. I just want 350-400rwhp. That will toast 80-90% of stuff on the road....especailyl here. When I leave this godforsaken place, I want people to be that 240 was the fastest car here. Right now that title belongs to a dsm drivign fellow. 1st gen eclipse. Dont know if it is a gst or gsx, but I still wanna rape him regardless


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> *yup.. but drift's is all messed up  it'll send u to some other queer website.. *


i made it so it does that


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

7/21/03

Today was a GREAT day. We unbolted the KA and yanked that sumbitch out. Rather easy. Removed the intake resonator to cut holes for the SMIC. That damn KA was FILTHY. Oh well nice saying goodbye to that bitch. Basically to get it out we unbolted teh AC compressor and left it in the engine bay. Unhooked the heater hoses, dirveshaft. Teh harness was previously removed months ago when I thought I would have the RB.

Next RB20. We left all the hoses and wiring harness on the engine. Easier...no labeling, no nothing. It was an enlightening experience though. W e removed the RB while the clip was still on the palette. Luckily we had two jacks and 4 jack stands. We needed them. It was a bitch...took about an hour of fanangaling. Fairly easy if you have swapped before. It was daunting to me because I have never puilled an engine. I could have pulled the KA, but I would have had problems with the RB. As of now it is hanging over the front clip on teh cherry picker. We are switching the crossmembers tomorrow and hope to be running by 7 or 8 tomorrow night. My friend is working on it allday while I am at work.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

7/22

We thought we would be running today. Xmember swap was done. My friend said it was easy. He dropped the enigine in while I was at work. Looks nice sittigninthere and fit right in. It is almost like it was supposed to be in there...with the exception of how little space there is for radiator and electric fans. A/C looks easy to keep. We think the KA Compressor will bolt right up BUT the hose is 4-5 inches too short. So I may leave it dnagling, drive to the AC shop and get it extended with a recharge. Power steering is "almost there". The lines are long enough (may have to hide a little bit or it will look cheesy but this isnt a show car so who cares. HOWEVER my Rb20 had HICAS, SO we read you can reloop the lines that ghoes to the rear back into the reservoir. So I should be able to retain PS. Exhaust bolted right up. Driveshaft did as well. Basically all we have left is wiring, radiator/fan install. And intercoolr piping. My cutting tool isnt so great so it may take awhile. I may have to get a dremel. Ii'll see. The hood almost closes...To be sure how much clearance we have, we need to bolt the hood back on. Right it it is latched on for sitting purposes and it closes. There is just a little gap. I will know how much after we bolt it back up. After that it is smooth sailing...besides the intercooler, we should br able to fire her up today I hope...if not definately tomorrow


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

7/23     


I tell you think hard about a swap before you attempt it unless you are paying someone. This shit is a headache. RB20 is in. Nect is intercooler piping and wiring. ARRRGH. Intercooler is HARD SHIT> I have a BIG ASSED hole on teh right side of the engine bay. HUGE. Problem is...the bumper support is in the way of the piping. So the "endtanks" are right next to each other. SO the damn hoses to teh turbo and inatke kinda overlap each other and wont bolt fully on. So I may have to CUT EVEN MORE. Now tot he wiring. ARRRRGH. We have a write up but my friend didnt see a reason to use it. He is mecahnically inclined so he had his own theories. and I trusted him. Well everything works so far EXCEPT turn signlas and it wont start with a key. We did get to start her up with started fluid and by doing some ghetto shit to the starter. basically you take a screwdriver and touch both sides of the starter and it starts. We have massive vacuum leaks but we kept ti running by pulling the throttle cable. So it runs. Now have to figure out how to maek it run with akey. LOL I guess tomorrow


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Intercooler piping:
Cut a hole through the battery tray. Turn your battery sideways to fit the piping through. You may need a skinny battery like an oddessey.
JDM have a hole on the other side already for the stock cooler piping, USDM has this blanked over but there should be an outline of it. Cut this out. Piping should go down through the hole and do a 90 degree bend directly away from the engine and then another 90 degree bend around the front of the supports to the cooler.
Attach the cooler using a top tab to the bonnet catch bolt and two bottom tabs to anywhere along the lower chassis frame.

Whether you have the 180sx style front or the silvia style front determines how hard it is to do. 180sx style front has the support struts closer together and the window washer bottle may get in the way. My cooler sits in front of the support struts so I needed to cut a rectangular section out of the front intrusion bar and a section of plastic out of the front bumper.

My cooler is about 700x300x80 so its a big mutha!
Good luck!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Also what kind of cooler do you have? Does it have an end tank on each side or both inlet and outlet on the same side?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

This is the stock SMIC. I am looking for an intercooler that has the end tanks on one side. I know someone with an RB20 swap got one. If i cant find it, Ill just buy acroe and have end tanks welded on. I am not paying unstabel hybrids 400 for a intake manifold. Not worth it just to have easier piping.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

7/24.   My friend said he found the problem and it fires up with a KEY. Mwahahahahaha we just have to do the coolant and power steering. I ditched A/C. So it will be driveable soon after I get home. i will post impressions later


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *This is the stock SMIC. I am looking for an intercooler that has the end tanks on one side. I know someone with an RB20 swap got one. If i cant find it, Ill just buy acroe and have end tanks welded on. I am not paying unstabel hybrids 400 for a intake manifold. Not worth it just to have easier piping. *


Why do you need an intake manifold? You can use the stock one no problems.
I take it you are trying to use the stock piping? Sometimes its not worth it. Maybe try and source a supra core though.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

WE HAVE RUNNAGE!!!!!!!!  

Only have MINOR kinks to work out:
1)hood won't close. Have to cut some. No biggie, I am just shit tired right now

2)fuel pump. I got a walbro...but see #1. I am shit tired

3)ghettoness. It looks a little ghetto right now. I haven't cleaned up the wiring. I need to get my power steering line extended. It works though. Just need more fluid. I only bought one can. Also need to rewire the electric fans. They are tapped right into the battery for now. I'll fix it later

4)need a new/custom downpipe. The steering rack and the downpipe are hitting so that combined with a need of more PS fluid makes for some hard turning. LOL Not a biggie. Just need to get a downpipe that sits over a little more or something. I will check out Mckinney motorsports since their shop is like 5 min from my mother in law's house. 

5)interior needs to be put back together. I need to get it back together and then get it detailed. the cloth panels are just a lil dirty.

All in all it was a straight forward swap. I want a 3" downpipe anyway so the downpipe isnt a problem. I am happy. I didnt drive her hard because my interior is shot..it makes driving a pain/ Plus i have no boost guage, temp guage or tach. I think htosew are vital before I go doing burnouts. I may take her for a spin tomorrow night before I leave for San Diego on Saturday. The engine sounds wonderful. I was a little disappointed..I was expectingmore, but when you shift, the stock bypass valve sounds sweet.


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info man! ive been looking for an RB20 for a minute I finally found one at venus and guess what you swiped it right out from under my nose...YOU BASTARD!!! ha ha ha well let us know how it drives, I guess I've gotta keep lookin'


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

couple of questions, you might have answered them in ur thread but i'm too lazy to read it over again  

1. what year is your car?
2. how much have you spent so far?
3. whats your mechincal knowledge on swaps?
4. is the RB20 worth it?
5. where did u buy ur clip from?
6. how long did it take for it to be shipped?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Originally posted by drift240sxdrag 
couple of questions, you might have answered them in ur thread but i'm too lazy to read it over again  

1. what year is your car?
90 240sx SE

2. how much have you spent so far?
about what most pay for an Sr20 front clip..lemme break it down
1200-front clip
711-shipping plus extra shipping in my backward state
150-misc fluids. It was less but I dont feel like adding so I round up...LOL
50-gauges (boost, water temp, oil pressure, voltmeter)
89-walbro fuel pump
15-ngk B9ES spark plugs X6
89- 2 10" electric fans
500-payed to friend for help and use of his tools

total is 2804

3. whats your mechincal knowledge on swaps?
Minimal. That is why my friend came. I can do basic shit. I think I could so a swap alone now. It would take longer then 3 days though

4. is the RB20 worth it?
Hell yeah. I think it is. It has more HP than an SR20. It cost less than an SR20. I paid installed and some minor goodies for what people pay "MAYBE" shipped for an SR. Not ragging on it. Just I know most on here prefer the played out SR20. Just to get my car running again in itself is worth it

5. where did u buy ur clip from?
Venus Auto

6. how long did it take for it to be shipped?
Total took 1 month BUT hear me out. I overnighted my MO on the 18 of June. They called me two days later saying the last RB20 clip they had was junk, SO I could either wait for the next shipment or get a refund. I decided to wait. My clip was shipped. Theyt went on vacation the 3-9 of July and my clip arrived I believe in a shipment thqat got in on the 10. My clip was shipped on the 11th and I got it the 18th of July. Hoever, I CHOSE to wait. I didnt have to. The price was worht the wait in my opinion. 


Power steering was easy to keep. I had a HICAS pump. So we removed the inards of part of the pump and plugged the hole with quick seal. Boom instant non HICAS power steering. It is very easy and can provide tips from another site. A/C is also easy to keep. I ditched it but retained the compressor. The lines are still attached too. I will eventually put it back on. Other than, I just have to cut the hood. ANd fix the steering wheel/downpipe issue and I will be set. I plan on putting my car back together today (we have a picnic for work, so I will take that time to fix up shit) and will ifx the rest of the issues when I get back from vacation. I will probably take her for a spin tonight. Not a good idea since I have no tach and nno boost guage. I'll take it relatively easy


----------



## rdeezy1023 (May 23, 2011)

i just finished rebuilding my 92 240. im alredy wanting a rb20det. my car has super hicas you think that would be a problem if i did the swap?


----------



## Rhds13 (May 29, 2011)

any pics or videos?


----------



## rdeezy1023 (May 23, 2011)

the only pics i have are on my facebook page. heres the link Rodney Easterling | Facebook you should be able to view them.


----------



## slick_wun88 (Jun 3, 2011)

i put a rb25det in my 240sx it was a pain but rb20z 25z 26z etc are as common where im from as potato chips so its not hard to source them if you want something to do thats more worthwhile. if you can source a jdm rb30e block mate that to a 25 det head little things to sort out as i am currently figuring out at the mo foward facing plenum and youl have a rb30det with the 30e block you will need to use the 25det pistons and rods for anyone intrested in a new project.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

RB30 is an Ausie only engine.

Nice build up. Hopefully you get it 100% soon to run it like it should be.

Jose


----------

